# First Cycle, First post and First Pin!!!



## DudeBudBro (May 27, 2015)

Well gents Monday was a day of firsts for me! I have run oral only cutting cycles but on Monday I took the bull by the horns and started my first real cycle!

Here is how my cycle is going to shape up. 

I started ( from advice of a friend ) by for the previous 2 weeks loading on VAR at 100mg ED leading up to this Monday. Now Monday came around and I dropped the VAR to 60mg ED and started with Test-E 250. I will be running it for 16 weeks pinning 2 times per week for a total of 500 weekly. I will continue the VAR at 60mg ED for another 4-6 weeks also. 

I have 10,000 IU of HCG and (Aromasin) Exemestane 12.5mg, (Nolvadex) Tamoxifen Citrate 20mg,(Clomid) Clomiphene Citrate 50mg all in hand also.

now I have done alot of research and still I find myself unsure about a few things and would really like a push in the right direction. 

1. Should I let the test build up in my system before I start taking the Aromasin? if so how long? if not, why?.
2. Start HCG now or also wait Until Test levels get a little higher? I will be going for blood work around week 7.
3. I'm super nervous to pin anything that is not my butt. Can I just alternate right cheek--->Left cheek?

Thanks for any help, I was nervous as hell while holding the syringe. I had the shakes worse than Michael J Fox. but I got it done! and its been over 24 hours and I don't have any pain in the injection spot ( my right booty cheek ) cant wait for the weeks to fly by and get my blood test done and see the results.


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 27, 2015)

Hey you stole my Michael J fox line... that's how I always described my first pin!

Stop taking advice from your friend lol... you don't start the var before the test. You start them at the same time. You are going to have a couple of crappy weeks before the test really kicks in.

1. Wait on the aromasin.  It usually takes a few weeks for e2 to rise and symptoms to appear.  Take it as needed.

2. For a 12 or 14 week cycle I usually say start the hcg in week 5 or 6. But since you started the var early going a bit earlier wouldn't hurt.

3. Yes you can alternate cheeks. In a few weeks when you get the hang of stabbing yourself you will start feeling adventurous and stick yourself elsewhere. Pinkbear likes to pin his sphincter.

Welcome to UG dude


----------



## DudeBudBro (May 27, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Hey you stole my Michael J fox line... that's how I always described my first pin!



^^^ LOL, it seemed like a fitting description of how bad my hand was trembling. 

Thanks for the advice, damn sucks that I loaded the Var like was I told. Bit of a costly mistake. Oh well live and learn. Good to hear I can just alternate cheeks, once the shakes subside I'm sure I will try another spot.

Thanks for the welcome, been trolling the site for the past week and really enjoyed reading up on the past cycle posts.


----------



## HDH (May 27, 2015)

Not bad for a first. Good luck and welcome.

H


----------



## widehips71 (May 27, 2015)

I have a theory about the infamous "test flu" guys talk about usually feeling around weeks 2-4ish.  I think it's what happens when someone runs an AI from the beginning when it's not needed yet


----------



## kingsamson (May 27, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Hey you stole my Michael J fox line... that's how I always described my first pin!
> 
> Stop taking advice from your friend lol... you don't start the var before the test. You start them at the same time. You are going to have a couple of crappy weeks before the test really kicks in.
> 
> ...



Agreed with number 1, you may not need any aromasin. I can send you a write up all about e2 sides (low/high) and about ai's

I dont see a need to run hcg unless your coming off or i guess untill your coming off in this case, once the test starts clearing your system(1-2 weeks after last inject), hcg always works its how pros get their girls knocked up. 

pinning 2cc ed , rotating cheeks for months no problem , just roll them out once in a while, virgin pin gives pip should go away after first/second pin unless gear is high BA or your just pinning like an idiot lol, does take a little gettign used to at first (i almost blacked out my first pin, hate needles)


----------



## Azog (May 27, 2015)

Welcome and I wish you much gains.


----------



## Up'dMyCarbs (May 27, 2015)

DudeBudBro said:


> Well gents Monday was a day of firsts for me! I have run oral only cutting cycles but on Monday I took the bull by the horns and started my first real cycle!
> 
> Here is how my cycle is going to shape up.
> 
> ...



Welcome to the darkside brother, you are now in the realms of half nattiness, my favorite nattys XD

Having said that, you literally copied my cycle bro . I'm doing almost the exact same cycle and this happens to be my first cycle as well I am just 1 week ahead of you. You can go to the post I made just below your post. It has some information on the typical noob questions you may have, I actually asked a lot of questions in my post and many people helped me out, which is great. Shootouts to  Pillar and HDH, great fellas.

In respect to your questions, Ill just leave them to the big boys, good luck on your cycle. Do post some updates.

Lastly, did you experience any kind of PIP (post injection pain), just wondering cause I wanted to compare mine to another beginner as well.


----------



## Beefcake (May 27, 2015)

First pins and PIP.  Funny reminds me of my first time pinning.  You will have some pain afterwards, usually the next day or two.  It does go away and gets less painful as you pin.  Sometimes the area may bruise up a little, other times when you pull the needle out you may have a gusher of blood coming out.  Not to worry, it's normal, you just hit a vein on the way out.  Glutes are the best to pin.  Quads are okay if you don't hit a vein or nerve.  Hitting a nerve sucks, trust me.  For a first cycle with test, a HCG blast before PCT will be gtg.

Welcome to the dark side.  How about some staats, age, experience, goals, etc.


----------



## TriniJuice (May 27, 2015)

So your a triVirgin.......nice


----------



## Paolos (May 27, 2015)

Good job and welcome to the club. Be patient and give it time to work and you will see results. Don't forget about
priority #1  Nutrition!!!


----------



## DudeBudBro (May 27, 2015)

Up'dMyCarbs said:


> Welcome to the darkside brother, you are now in the realms of half nattiness, my favorite nattys XD
> 
> Having said that, you literally copied my cycle bro . I'm doing almost the exact same cycle and this happens to be my first cycle as well I am just 1 week ahead of you. You can go to the post I made just below your post. It has some information on the typical noob questions you may have, I actually asked a lot of questions in my post and many people helped me out, which is great. Shootouts to  Pillar and HDH, great fellas.
> 
> ...



I have read through your entire post a few times actually. It was a good read and I keep checking back to see updates on how your next injection with the same Test that gave you so much pain will go. As for pain where I injected, I may have jumped the gun saying it was PIP free. I woke up this morning and my right cheek ( where I injected ) felt a little tender. Nothing major just feels like when you poke a bruise. It will not stop my workouts that's for sure.


----------



## wabbitt (May 27, 2015)

I've never really had any pain from test e, even on my first few injections.  Of course, someone else did my first one for me.  That shaking you mentioned probably did a little damage to the tissue, hence the pain.  It will get easier.


----------



## curtisvill (May 27, 2015)

Welcome to the darkside.  I hope your gains exceed your expectations.  Please keep us updated.


----------



## trodizzle (May 27, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Pinkbear likes to pin his sphincter.


----------



## Franklin Yeti (May 27, 2015)

Good points here.  I to am looking at my first cycle and these points help.


----------



## DudeBudBro (May 28, 2015)

Franklin Yeti said:


> Good points here.  I to am looking at my first cycle and these points help.



there are tons of great posts on this site and sooo many helpful people. Its a great resource to prepare for your first cycle. Just read up as much as you can. Best of luck bro.


----------



## DudeBudBro (May 28, 2015)

Just pinned left glute today. It was much harder and I'm assuming I will feel the aftermath of it tomorrow or the following day. I was having a hard time depressing the syringe and was moving it around a little while trying to slowly press it in. But the right glute feels fine now no more tenderness and all seems well. Cannot wait for the weeks to start moving along.


----------



## cdeville (May 28, 2015)

I have to use a mirror for pinning the left glute, prolly cuz i'm right handed... quads and delts are favorite sites, you can use a 1" pin, a little less post injection soreness and crap.


----------



## tunafisherman (May 28, 2015)

Don't be afraid to expand your horizon and pin different spots.  IMO it helps with pain and you aren't literally stabbing a hole in the same muscle over and over again.  Delts/shoulder, quads are also a good area.  There is a ton of information on "safe pinning" both on the site and online.  Make sure if you are going in an area where there are a lot of vessels that you aspirate the syringe--this will ensure you aren't mainlining the juice.


----------



## Uncle manny (May 29, 2015)

I just did my 6th injection on my first test e cycle today bro. I'm starting to get that alpha male feeling so I think it's starting to kick in! I had a post about rotating injection sites there's a link with pics of different sites one of the guys posted you should check it out. I've just been rotating quads because it's so easy to pin and the pip is whatever just feels like a bruise nothing serious can't be a pussy about it but I'm gunna try glutes on Monday.


----------



## DudeBudBro (May 31, 2015)

Tomorrow is the start of week 2 for me. I was wondering if blood work can be done at week 4? or should i wait till 6 or 7?. I think I finally found a private Canadian option for bloods that will not show on my health record. Also I still have not touched my Aromasin at all. Should I start taking it or just let it ride as is a while longer?

thanks as usual for all the answers. This board has helped me a lot!


----------



## Up'dMyCarbs (Jun 1, 2015)

DudeBudBro said:


> Tomorrow is the start of week 2 for me. I was wondering if blood work can be done at week 4? or should i wait till 6 or 7?. I think I finally found a private Canadian option for bloods that will not show on my health record. Also I still have not touched my Aromasin at all. Should I start taking it or just let it ride as is a while longer?
> 
> thanks as usual for all the answers. This board has helped me a lot!



I think for long esters 6-7 weeks would be optimal, I'm in the same place as you, really want to do blood work sooner to see my numbers but I will wait till week 6 or 7. In respect of the aromasin, I think you will get two answers, some people don't take until they get sides, some do it from day one.

After researching a lot, I decided to run a very conservative dose of 5mg aromasin per day since it will help with water retention and I like looking dry. You might not even need AI with the doses we are taking.


----------



## Up'dMyCarbs (Jun 1, 2015)

Uncle manny said:


> I just did my 6th injection on my first test e cycle today bro. I'm starting to get that alpha male feeling so I think it's starting to kick in! I had a post about rotating injection sites there's a link with pics of different sites one of the guys posted you should check it out. I've just been rotating quads because it's so easy to pin and the pip is whatever just feels like a bruise nothing serious can't be a pussy about it but I'm gunna try glutes on Monday.



So you are in week 3? I'm at the start of week three, just pinned. Feeling fuller and stronger but nothing extreme. My workouts have been very intense though.


----------



## Uncle manny (Jun 2, 2015)

I was in week 3 now in beginning of week 4. It's actually been a tough start because i kick started the cycle with methadrol extreme and since the test e takes sometime to kick in the first few weeks training was tough because of the lethargy and appetite wasn't there at all. Still managed to put on a good 8 lbs and lost a little body fat my libido is UP tho so the test is kicking in and by Sunday I'll be done with the methadrol I've been looking forward to that because the lethargy really sucks. I've been on a 1/2 mg arimidex eod which has done me good.


----------



## DudeBudBro (Jun 2, 2015)

Up'dMyCarbs said:


> I think for long esters 6-7 weeks would be optimal, I'm in the same place as you, really want to do blood work sooner to see my numbers but I will wait till week 6 or 7. In respect of the aromasin, I think you will get two answers, some people don't take until they get sides, some do it from day one.
> 
> After researching a lot, I decided to run a very conservative dose of 5mg aromasin per day since it will help with water retention and I like looking dry. You might not even need AI with the doses we are taking.



My aromasin is in 12.5mg tabs, thats gonna be a bitch to try and get 5mg out of. I think I will wait till week 3ish if I still see no signs maybe I will just start taking 12.5 EOD or E3D.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 2, 2015)

Up'dMyCarbs said:


> I think for long esters 6-7 weeks would be optimal, I'm in the same place as you, really want to do blood work sooner to see my numbers but I will wait till week 6 or 7. In respect of the aromasin, I think you will get two answers, some people don't take until they get sides, some do it from day one.
> 
> After researching a lot, I decided to run a very conservative dose of 5mg aromasin per day since it will help with water retention and I like looking dry. You might not even need AI with the doses we are taking.


Wtf? Bro you are seriously confused on something or its a typo. 5mg of aromasin per day is RIDICULOUS. 12.5mg ed to eod is all that is needed for e2 issues.


----------



## Up'dMyCarbs (Jun 2, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Wtf? Bro you are seriously confused on something or its a typo. 5mg of aromasin per day is RIDICULOUS. 12.5mg ed to eod is all that is needed for e2 issues.



I meant 6mg, but either way, why do you think it's wrong? I'm essentially doing 12.5 EOD by dividing that dose so I take it ED. is that bad?

Thank you


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 2, 2015)

Up'dMyCarbs said:


> I meant 6mg, but either way, why do you think it's wrong? I'm essentially doing 12.5 EOD by dividing that dose so I take it ED. is that bad?
> 
> Thank you


Sub therapeutic dose at 6mg.


----------



## Up'dMyCarbs (Jun 2, 2015)

but isnt taking 6mg a day the same 12mg EOD?


----------



## Up'dMyCarbs (Jun 2, 2015)

the reason I wanted to take ED is because Asin has like a one day half life, to keep blood levels more stable.


----------



## kingsamson (Jun 2, 2015)

you need to keep estrogen within a range 
you will crash estro doing everyday 

its more of use as needed depnding on my test and current bf levels and other compounds i may need 1/2 tab every 4 days sometimes eod sometimes never sometimes once a week


----------



## Jayjay82 (Jun 2, 2015)

Good luck with your cycle hope all works out well.


----------



## Up'dMyCarbs (Jun 2, 2015)

kingsamson said:


> you need to keep estrogen within a range
> you will crash estro doing everyday
> 
> its more of use as needed depnding on my test and current bf levels and other compounds i may need 1/2 tab every 4 days sometimes eod sometimes never sometimes once a week



Why would you say I'm crashing my estro using my dosage. I'm essentially doing 12.5 mg EOD  which is already a conservative measure. Why does taking ASIN ED seems to you guys as such a bad idea if I tuned in the dosages correctly? Am I not understanding something here? I'm literally taking the exact same dosage of 12.5mg EOD but instead taking that SAME dosage split into ED. Asin half-life is around 27 hrs If I recall correctly. Wouldn't it make more sense to keep levels constant and stable. Here's a chart:

12.5mg eod------------------------------------6.25mg ED
Day 1 12.5mg---------------------------------Day 1 6.25mg
Day 2 0----------------------------------------Day 2 6.25mg
Total=  12.5mg-------------------------------Total=12.5mg


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 2, 2015)

Up'dMyCarbs said:


> but isnt taking 6mg a day the same 12mg EOD?


It's not quite the same no.  Peak concentrations of the drug will be much different.


----------



## kingsamson (Jun 2, 2015)

man 12.5mg eod would **** me up bad within a week on like 500mg+ test so idk what to tell you lol
pharm asin? or research shit - your a bit too focused on the stable blood levels thing but i guess thats okay not the worst thing haha


----------



## Up'dMyCarbs (Jun 3, 2015)

kingsamson said:


> man 12.5mg eod would **** me up bad within a week on like 500mg+ test so idk what to tell you lol
> pharm asin? or research shit - your a bit too focused on the stable blood levels thing but i guess thats okay not the worst thing haha



I seem to be fine at the momment, only blood work will tell where my estro levels actually are, I'm waiting for peak week around week 6 to get bloodwork done.

It's UGL aromasin, but has been verified.

How much AI do you take on 600mg test E?


----------



## DudeBudBro (Jun 4, 2015)

Well todays shot sucked for me. I pinned my glute again because I am a gigantic vagina, and well something happened that had not happened in the previous 3 shots. After I pinned, I pulled out and instantly blood and oil started to leak out. I couldent tell how much oil but a noticable amount. Bleeding stopped after about 15 secs but I know I lost gear also. So then I weighed my options, take the loss and be under 500mg this week OR load up another 1/2 ML and fire away again. I chose the latter option. Second pin went smoothly as it usually does. So this week I guess I will be a little over 500, figured that's better then being under 

After a bit a internet trolling it seems that I made the mistake of not holding the plunger in while pulling out and might have created a bit of a vacuum effect sucking out some of the goods. Lesson learned.


----------



## deadlift666 (Jun 4, 2015)

Pussy.......


----------



## DudeBudBro (Jun 4, 2015)

deadlift666 said:


> Pussy.......



I deserve that! 

I just didnt want to try a quad for the first time right before fridays leg workout. I will do a quad on monday!


----------



## deadlift666 (Jun 5, 2015)

I was just ****ing with you bro.


----------



## DudeBudBro (Jun 5, 2015)

deadlift666 said:


> I was just ****ing with you bro.



I know, but I am being a pussy, really freaked myself out about pinning a quad. I was nervous to pin in general, once I pinned a glute and seen how easy it was I am hesitant to try another location. I know I have to tho. Monday will be the day!.


----------



## Uncle manny (Jun 5, 2015)

Bro you'll be fine my first 8 pins were all quads lol. It doesn't hurt at all I use a 1 inch 23 gauge and when the needle hits your skin it's like a tiny pinch but goes in smooth as butter. The last 2 pins I got no pip at all. And pips not even that bad just feels like a bruise. I actually pin a few hours pre work out on leg days because they're gunna be sore anyways so what the hell. I'm a newb also so just my 2 cents mang.


----------



## NbleSavage (Jun 5, 2015)

Learn to pin ventro glutes. Will soon become your favorite spot to hit.


----------



## DudeBudBro (Jun 8, 2015)

Boom!!!!!! just pinned my right quad like a boss. Went smooth as ****. I will see how the site feels in a day or 2, but for now I feel great and glad I finally hit a spot other then my booty@!!


----------



## tunafisherman (Jun 8, 2015)

As with gear leaking out I wouldn't be too concerned as i doubt there was much.  If this happens though, leave the pin in place and count to 10 before you pull it back out.  Helped with me a few times.  You can also use the Z-Track method in your quads, or if someone is around to help you can have them do it in other "harder to reach" areas.


----------



## DudeBudBro (Jun 9, 2015)

So 24 hours after pinning my quad for the first time and all is well. It def is more tender than when I pinned my glutes, but nothing like the horror stories that I read from some others. Feels like a tiny bruise. I barely notice it. Looks like I did a good job of psyching myself out over nothing. Thanks all who kindly told me to man up and pin that shit.


----------



## Up'dMyCarbs (Jun 10, 2015)

DudeBudBro said:


> So 24 hours after pinning my quad for the first time and all is well. It def is more tender than when I pinned my glutes, but nothing like the horror stories that I read from some others. Feels like a tiny bruise. I barely notice it. Looks like I did a good job of psyching myself out over nothing. Thanks all who kindly told me to man up and pin that shit.



It's time to up the level man, pin right into your balls for maximum absorption yo


----------



## DudeBudBro (Jun 10, 2015)

That must be where the term "Nut Shot" came from!!!!! seems legit!


----------



## Uncle manny (Jun 10, 2015)

I did my glute the other day wasn't bad either. This is my5th week in and damn I feel like a monster in the gym. Alpha male euphoria is kicking in and my libido is crazy i don't see my girl much so I have rub atleast one out a day lol.


----------



## Up'dMyCarbs (Jun 16, 2015)

DudeBudBro said:


> That must be where the term "Nut Shot" came from!!!!! seems legit!




How is it going dudebudbrah, how you doing? what is it? week 4 for you? how you feeling.

Man my cycle been going good man, the hardness that AAS give you is just unreal. The pumps man + some tan, jesus christ. It only is getting better from now on (enanthate peaks at weeks 6-7 I think).

See you around mate, happy gainz.


For the veterans bros: What can I do for the calf pumps while doing cardio? It's debilitating painful. Take taurine? What dosages?


----------



## DudeBudBro (Jun 18, 2015)

Yea man week 4. I can def start feeling the changes. After week 3 I had the urge to **** anything within eye shot of me. The pumps from the VAR are on point also. I hear you about calf pumps, also my lower back gets it pretty bad as well. Im going to book my blood test for the end of next week. I will post up my results. I know my gear is top notch im just curious about my E2 levels.


----------



## Fsuphisig (Jun 18, 2015)

Taurine is a must


----------



## DudeBudBro (Jun 18, 2015)

Fsuphisig said:


> Taurine is a must



how many grams per day? 10? I have a tub of taurine just never used it.


----------



## Fsuphisig (Jun 18, 2015)

Not even I have the capsules 1000mg each, two before I lift is enough. If it's real bad take like one in the morning and two before you lift. I never had to use over 3G.


----------



## DudeBudBro (Jun 18, 2015)

I will def take some tomorrow before I lift. I have the powder so I will just add it to my pre workout.


----------



## transcend2007 (Jun 18, 2015)

VG's as Savage said are the easiest (and by far the best IMO) of all pinning sites.  Learn this one and rotate quad's and VG's and you won't have to even worry about glutes (unless you have someone to pin you).



NbleSavage said:


> Learn to pin ventro glutes. Will soon become your favorite spot to hit.


----------

